# Droid x pre certified phone will not power on



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

So i have had this phone for over a year now and i am running vortex RC1 all the sudden today my phone was freezing so i did a battery pull then reseated it then tried to turn it back on but it has been 3 hours now and no power to it at all.I have tried 2 different batteries now and still nothing.Have had it plugged into the wall charger for 1 hour now but it was at %80 when it froze..Any suggestions?


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Will it go into any recovery modes?


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

xlehmannx said:


> Will it go into any recovery modes?


I get nothing it wont een power on with 2 fully charged batteries to lol


----------



## thebust (Aug 27, 2011)

try this: start with battery out and unplugged. insert battery, plug phone in, boot into bootloader (hold home, vol-dn, and camera button then hold power button until screen flashes).


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Also try wiping your battery terminals down with an eraser.
Both on the battery and (carefully) the prongs on your phone.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Well thanks guys but none of your suggestions worked so i went to verizon and bought the Droid RAZR for $299 plus bundle stuff.4g is nice.Did i make a wise choice?


----------



## Kirch21 (Jun 18, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Well thanks guys but none of your suggestions worked so i went to verizon and bought the Droid RAZR for $299 plus bundle stuff.4g is nice.Did i make a wise choice?


yea the hardware is beast and if you dont have a problem with motoblur you got a great phone, if your into rooting and what not it has a locked bootloader so thats a bummer lol


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm envious of RARZ owners, for sure.
But if *I *were to get a phone in the next couple of weeks...personally, I'd go Galaxy Nexus.

That's only because I miss my unlocked bootloader and the freedom it provided (OG Droid).
Seriously though: in all honesty...Yes. Wise choice. I'd be more than happy to own one.


----------



## Jubeekabee (Jul 14, 2011)

I had the same issue with my DX and never got it working again. Does anyone have any other suggestions past what was already said?

Droid X Liberty 3 v2.0


----------

